# Wood Chips - Do Pigs Eat Them?



## bubba1358 (Nov 14, 2013)

Planning to run some AGH piggies through a garden with a wood chip cover. Will the pigs eat the wood chips, or dig/root around them? I do NOT want the chips be be eaten, FWIW. Thanks.


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 14, 2013)

They will most likely mouth them and chew on a few of them, but they won't eat any significant amount.  Pigs will chew on most anything they can get in their mouths.


----------



## bubba1358 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok. Thanks. That'll work.


----------



## pubwvj (Dec 10, 2013)

Our pigs will eat significant amounts of wood chips. In the warm months they eat the twigs and smaller branches of trees and brush. In the winter we make their bedding areas out of layers of wood chips topped with hay. The pigs like to root through the chips looking for the tasty bits. They're not interested in large chunks of wood but rather the leaves, twigs, pine and spruce needle groups.


----------

